# HC 33T vs Panda 34 vs Crealock 37



## katy415 (Jul 5, 2012)

Howdy folks... I need help deciding! I am considering these three boats and am looking for any knowledge or advice. I have never sailed any of them! I am considering a circumnavigation and may be single handing quite a bit of the time - if not all. All three boats are great boats, the Panda is the least expensive and needs the most work - but the work is mostly superficial. I plan to let the teak go au natural, so that part of maintenance is not an issue. 

Any voices of wisdom are very much appreciated! I know there are other choices out there, but none are available where I am (West Coast atm) but if anyone has a Baba 35 sitting around needing a loving new home, of course I would be open to it!

Thanks.....


----------

